# frye boots quality?



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello to everyone, I have seen some nice models of frye boots, Does anyone have experience with this brand in terms of quality?

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

This pair's been in constant use since I bought them in 1968:








My sons and I have had several pairs since then, all of which are still in fine shape with normal maintenance. Up to 2002, all Fryes were made in the US as far as I know. But Frye was bought by Jimlar sometime around 2000, so their boots may no longer be US-made. If this is the case, find out as much as you can about where and how they're made. Boots don't have to be made in the USA to be great, but Fryes were so good that it's hard to imagine maintaining both their quality and their prices if they're now outsourced.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Frye is a very old boot manufacturer. The oldest in the U.S., IIRC. My wife and I have had several pairs (campus, engineer) as well as other members of my family and the consensus is that the US-made models are of decent quality. The US models include the Campus, Harness and Engineer boots and maybe some others (the , for example). I can't comment on the non-USA models, but they seem to be standard department store quality.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

From what I've seen they differ depending on what your looking at. At a local work boot store that carries Frye's they are the made in the US very good quality variety. Dillard's also carries their more "fashion" forward variety not made in the US and I would say they are probably the best quality boots available in the store, but my comparison is against the Jessica Simpson boots and things like that they sell.


----------



## jacnyr (Apr 29, 2010)

I had two pair of their boots some years back, and I really loved them. They are not of the quality of other boot makers but; I got a lot of mileage out of those two pairs.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Like Bluesman above, I bought my one pair (the Campus model, made in the USA) in 1972 at Ramblin' Boots and Shoes in Albuquerque. They are still with me today. My understanding is the boots are now made in Mexico. If Frye exercises good quality control over their production in Mexico, the quality should be very good.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

My Frye's harness boots were purchased at Nordstrom last year, and they were bench-made in Arkansas. These products of craftsmen, not assemblers.... I am truly impressed. While Frye's does sell not-made-in-US products, their very best offerings are still here and can be found. Buy and enjoy them for a lifetime.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot, so the key is to stick to the made in USA models then. The funny thing is that the more fashion oriented non USA models are the same price and sometimes even more expensive.

best regards


----------

